# leaders



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I have yet to understand the use of such heavy leaders and heavy line to make drop rigs and such. The average size fish in the surf is only a few pounds. I have found that the lighter the rig the less spooked or wary the fish are. My rigs are of 10 to 15 lb. and I can pull a stout red in with no problems. Am I missing a reason for the 30+ lb. rigs?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Safety first, when casting three oz sinkers your shockleader or mainline schould be 30lb test.For every one ounce of weight, you schould have 10lbs of leader.
Then again, you never know what is going to pick up your bait and head East.
You can make your own rigs with a 30-50lb shockleader and have the hooks run to 15lb test but you'll loose a lot of fish because they'll wear thru the light line. If your only after whiting or pompano I would go with a lighter line.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I only use shock leaders on the rods that I cast hard. Our pompano rods are spooled with 10# line and my rigs are 12# flourocarbon. We catch quite a few reds with this setup also. All of the casts with these rods are more of a lob to keep from throwing the baits off. The water here is so clear that the heavy leaders that work on the east coast would be a handicap.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> I only use shock leaders on the rods that I cast hard. Our pompano rods are spooled with 10# line and my rigs are 12# flourocarbon. We catch quite a few reds with this setup also. All of the casts with these rods are more of a lob to keep from throwing the baits off. The water here is so clear that the heavy leaders that work on the east coast would be a handicap.



What part of Florida are you fishing. I'm going to be down in St. Andrews in July and was planning on 2 rod's with 8#, one with 30#. What type of rigs, size and type of sinkers and hooks should I plan on using? I'll probably fish mostly in the lagoon, as I will be camping right on it, either early morning or late at night. As for targeting a specific fish, I want to catch those ones that swim, other than that I'm not too picky. Also, any place I can order the stuff you recommend online would be good too. I'd rather have everything together before I get down there.

Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*What Benthok said!*

I will also add to put safety first. 10-15 lb. ine is not much of a cushion throwing 3 or more ounces of lead. Also, I have had lady fish snap off 20 lb. test(on a light outfit) like it was butter, much less blues, spanish, etc.  I like to catch what I hook.


----------



## kishfing (Mar 20, 2006)

*grand lagoon*

I do alot of wade fishing across the lagoon from where you'll be. circle hooks and live bait. I'd tie strait to the 8# to start and after you loose a few hooks try some of that 30# for leader. if you're still getting bit off try some 40# wire. some days they hit silver some times black and sometimes they won't hit wire at all. after I cast I leave my bail open and let them run for about 10 seconds before I lock it down. if you're going to keep fish get about a 20' rope for your bait bucket put your fish on that and tie to your belt loop. if you walk down to deep water point you can bottom fish there and start with 50# leader


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What part of Florida are you fishing. I'm going to be down in St. Andrews in July and was planning on 2 rod's with 8#, one with 30#. What type of rigs, size and type of sinkers and hooks should I plan on using? I'll probably fish mostly in the lagoon, as I will be camping right on it, either early morning or late at night. As for targeting a specific fish, I want to catch those ones that swim, other than that I'm not too picky. Also, any place I can order the stuff you recommend online would be good too. I'd rather have everything together before I get down there.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rob


I live in Fort Walton Beach and do most of my shore fishing from Okaloosa Island and the jetties. July is a very good time to fish in St. Andrew State Park as you have access to the lagoon, jetties, and surf all within a short walk. Do you have anything between the 8# and 30#? The 8# will work for trout in the lagoon or pompano and whiting in the surf. Off of the jetty, I would prefer 12# to 15# for tossing plugs for a variety of species and 20# for freelining cigar minnows for a king mackeral. If you contact Half Hitch Tackle on Thomas Drive, they will hook you up with whats biting where and on what, along with any rigs and tackle you might need.
I almost forgot, Halfhitch does have a website.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

50-lb PowerPro and 50-lb Vanish Floro leader. It's the only way to fish around the jetty's and piers where you have tough structure you have to fight heavy drum, sheepshead and the like in. Now if you are surfcasting for whiting using dead shrimp, then by all means, or if you have the luxury of fishing from a boat with no structure like the 'goon, then tear it up with your light tackle. However, those of us who fish from land around structure like to actually land what we hook into. You aren't going to fight these fellas off a piling with 15-lb test, but I sure would have fun watching you try  :


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Kz*

Just had to add the pic eh???


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

KodiakZach said:


> 50-lb PowerPro and 50-lb Vanish Floro leader. It's the only way to fish around the jetty's and piers where you have tough structure you have to fight heavy drum, sheepshead and the like in. Now if you are surfcasting for whiting using dead shrimp, then by all means, or if you have the luxury of fishing from a boat with no structure like the 'goon, then tear it up with your light tackle. However, those of us who fish from land around structure like to actually land what we hook into. You aren't going to fight these fellas off a piling with 15-lb test, but I sure would have fun watching you try  :


You're relating to Ponce Inlet and he was refering to St. Andrew State Park on the other coast. Different planet, different techniques.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> You're relating to Ponce Inlet and he was refering to St. Andrew State Park on the other coast. Different planet, different techniques.


Must have missed that in his first post. Actually, the point of my posts was to explain the technique and application where heavy leader line is needed, and I also pointed out some where it is not.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

KodiakZach said:


> Must have missed that in his first post. Actually, the point of my posts was to explain the technique and application where heavy leader line is needed, and I also pointed out some where it is not.


Actually it was a little bit of a hijack. I was posting info to [email protected]. Around here, sheephead and big drum are mainly a winter fishery. By July, anything we may hook will be staying up in the water column allowing us to use wimpy line.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

*Up in the water column*



Fisheadgib said:


> By July, anything we may hook will be staying up in the water column allowing us to use wimpy line.


So if things are up in the water column, should I be floating my live bait or still using a bottom rig come July?


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> So if things are up in the water column, should I be floating my live bait or still using a bottom rig come July?


On the open beach, I would use lead to keep it still but off of the jetty, we usually just freeline baits. There is always a few people fishing around the pass and you won't have any problem finding someone to help you out with the local techniques and baits.


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

I use mostly 30lb leader in charlotte harbor and we run in to just about everything. At boca grande the tarpon anglers use mostly 100lb
shock leader and they boil it in water to make it flexeble and they catch 200-300 bull sharks on that it all depends on how you hook the fish,what type of fish and how you fight the fish.
Just My .02$


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

These leader are for Surf fishing. I use 17# line on my Blue Yonder and sling max 3oz. on a fish finder rig,I have yet to breakoff a rig. I would guess that thosing 4oz. plus you would want a shock leader. Of course your set up to fish with depends on the fish you are after.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

With the wind lately you need at least 4oz spider sinkers... I threw a 6oz and it traveled as soon as it hit. Would not stick... I have only broken off a sinker when I did not use a full leader..


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

my experience has always been to either use light mono or small diameter braid for mainline and a heavy leader from the shore. Here everything swims in 4 feet of water, and youve got to have a heavy leader in case something heads for mexico. Other wise it'll wear down eventually. 25lb is minimum for me in most cases, unless I'm dropping a sabiki rig for sardines. I dare someone to tell me I need to use a leader for a sabiki


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*yogai*

Those fish can have huge teeth. The last thing you want to do is lose a trophy bait fish...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I catch sheepshead like that and bigger every year on 12 pound test with a 12 pound mono leader from the pilons on our pier. lighter line just means more skill to make it work. use the line size you like and as long as it works who cares.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Leaders*

Leaders certainly have their place. I've caught plenty of fish using hooks attached directly to my mainline and a sinker on the end...so it CAN be done; that's why fishing rods are flexible...You use the ROD to fight the fish, not the line.
And I've lost my share of fish simply because they bit through my line; a good wire or heavy fluorocarbon leader is good to have. 
Also, like has been said here, if you're slinging 3-plus ounces of lead, it's a good safety margin. I have yet to have a sinker break off while casting, but it DOES happen.
I feel that a good compromise is to have a fluorocarbon leader of at least the same test as your mainline; it's less obvious to the fish than wire and more abrasion-resistant than mono...but you never know what's going to bite, and it you're going after sharks, kings, bluefish, etc then wire is the way to go. 
I've hooked a couple of monsters, fought them well, then had my line break, but still had a great time. So, do what you like; and catch a big'un!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Why we use*

heavy leader...i agree with "KodakZach" fishing around inlets, piers, bridges down here (east central ) some of our fish would use your line for dental floss....little fish little line...that works for you up there, but i have my butt kicked at times using lighter leaders...(lesson learned) Now i agree you might not need heavy leader if all you are catching is two to three pound fish. That works for you then great, but you ask why do most of us feel the need to use heavy leader. Well Zach gave you one point and i will also say. That even if you hook up to a good size fish on the "beach". By the time you get him, his body might have rub enough time against that line for it to snap....I also fish on the beach at times...but i use 30 to 40lb mainline 60lb shock leader and 80lb flou leader And i have this snapped a couple of times....Don't forget at this time of year...there are some really BIG fish on the beach....And once you been snapped off a couple of times you learn your lesson...Again don't get me wrong light line does work...I caught a 20+ snook on the beach. Using 15lb test line and a dead shrimp...(I was fishing for bait ) and i did bring him in....but right at the end when i lift him out of the water...the line just broke....Thats why we use heavy leaders


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

It can also be done from a pier with 20-lb PowerPro and 30-lb Florocarbon leaders too:










Now I also agree that it takes more skill to land big fish on smaller line. But (from Sunglow Pier) if you actually want to land those fish, you have a better shot with actually landing Monster Reds or big Black Drum with a larger leader. With 12-lb test you might actually be lucky enough to land one, but I would put my money on it that you are not going to land a monster Red on 12-lb test from Sunglow. Come on down and give it a shot.

All that aside, let's load up and go down to the Lagoon and I will land monsters on 12-lb all day long fishing from a boat with no structure.... not a prob. Amount of structure you have to contend with and the size of the fish should dictate leader size. If you are fishing in a stocked trout pond, go for 2-lb test leader if you are a real man


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Another*

reason (and a good one) For fighting fish with stonger lines and leaders.....Is to give that fish a chance to live, if you have to return it...Because it might be out of season, or not in the slot...We all know that most large we hook will be oversize....Trout,Snook,redfish. Almost all of these larger fish will be big females....The last thing you want to do is kill one. Almost anyone with some skill can bring a big one in on light line....But you will be putting so much stress on the fish, that by the time you do bring it. It will have roll over, Then since it is a big fish you want to be able to lift it and take pictures....Now the fish is even stress out more. By doing this now the fish has a less chance of making it. Thus killing a fish that might have added more enjoyment to the sport, and more fish by laying eggs.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

#20 Powerpro and #20 flourocarbon for me. I'll bump up to #40 leader for the big snook or for dolphin offshore.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

seajay said:


> I have yet to understand the use of such heavy leaders and heavy line to make drop rigs and such. The average size fish in the surf is only a few pounds. I have found that the lighter the rig the less spooked or wary the fish are. My rigs are of 10 to 15 lb. and I can pull a stout red in with no problems. Am I missing a reason for the 30+ lb. rigs?


I use 30 to 50 because of toothy critters. Blue fish, sharks, Spanish mackeral. Never know who's hungry for shrimp on any given day....

Who sucked us into this dead thread anyway?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

not a dead thread....just somebody wanted to know why we use (real) leaders and line to catch fish....maybe it's because some of us catch fish that weight over a few pounds ....i still like my point about not killing big females....Now don't get me wrong i love to have a good tug of war with some fish....but a few pound of fish...doesnt tug so much......oh unless i have my tiny bait rig....then i can see somebody point in not using heavy leader....damn two pound pinfish can kick some A$$.... breakout the PP


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If structure and barnacles are not a concern, you can pull decent fish like this 8-lb 9oz BASS using a leader of very crappy generic brand of 10-lb wal-mart mono:










It all depends on how big of fish are hitting in the area, and what structure you are going to have to pull them out of. Rig accordingly


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

So I'm guessing the double dropper steel rig with 6/0 circle hooks and #100 PP Bimini'ed to a #275 7-strand cable for whiting might be approaching overkill?  *Sigh* Guess I have to go re-rig now.


----------

